# NISMO Shift Knob



## 2006serzoom (Oct 14, 2006)

Hi all. Anyone installed a NISMO shift knob on their SE-R? I attempted to...but after you screw it all the way down you cannot put it in reverse due to the reverse release latch you have to pull up. Anyone know the solution? Id feel stupid to bring it to Nissan and have them do a shift knob! LOL


----------



## 2005SE-R (Sep 12, 2006)

They don't fit. eBay it baby.


----------



## 2006serzoom (Oct 14, 2006)

I got it to work...LOL Pack it full of plastic and Gorrilla glue!


----------



## Silly Rabbit (Nov 15, 2006)

Was it difficult to do this? I can't stand the stitching on the stock shifter and thought about changing it out to a nismo knob.


----------



## 2006serzoom (Oct 14, 2006)

Yeah. piece of cake. I get alot of compliments on the Nismo shift knob.


----------



## jcb272 (May 9, 2006)

disable the reverse mechanism on the shifter... just try to avoid shifting from 5th to reverse!


----------



## fugeelala1980 (Dec 28, 2006)

^^^^ pretty sure i wouldn't be willing to do this just for a nismo shift knob.... my 2 cents!

And yes ebay is your friend


----------

